# Verlängerung Vispas für 2010



## Wassermaxxe (1. Oktober 2009)

Habe im letzten Urlaub beim VVV einen Vispas gekauft und wie üblich zunächst den vorläufigen ausgehändigt bekommen.

Heute am 01.10. (!!!) erreicht mich jetzt der Vispas 2009 als Scheckkarte.
Dabei ein Anschreiben, dass der automatisch für das kommende Jahr verlängert wird, falls man bis zum 30.09. (!!!)
nicht gekündigt hat.

Naja, die Verlängerung ist nicht unbedingt das Schlimmste, bestimmt ergibt sich nächstes Jahr die Gelegenheit...

Da ich aber bei der Anmeldung keine Kontoverbindung angegeben habe, wüsste ich gerne, was jetzt weiter passiert|kopfkrat.
Kommt wohl eine Zahlungsaufforderung? |kopfkrat

Vielleicht hat ja jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht....


----------



## QWERTZ (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Verlängerung Vispas für 2010*

Hallo,

eine verbindliche Antwort kann ich Dir da nicht geben.
Aber ich habe auch einmal ein Jahr ausgesetzt und mir den VisPass mal nicht gekauft. Habe weder eine Zahlungsaufforderung noch sonstige Post bekommen!

Auch kaufe ich mir den Schein jedes Jahr im Januar erneut im Angelladen bei mir vor Ort. Hab das mit der automatischen Verlängerung zwar auch mal gelesen aber von selbst hab ich noch nie nen Schein zugeschickt bekommen. Eben aus dem selben Grund wie Du, ich hab den immer Bar bezahlt und ne Bankverbindung hab ich nie angegeben. 

Denke nicht das Du hierzu eine Zahlungsaufforderung bekommst. Wenn doch, kannst Du das ja mal mitteilen. 

Gruß
Marcel #h


----------



## theundertaker (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Verlängerung Vispas für 2010*

Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass sich dieses Jahr der Schein automatisch verlängert, wenn nicht gekündigt wird...?


----------



## HAPE-1909 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Verlängerung Vispas für 2010*

Das ist bei jedem Verein anders!

Bin jetzt im dritten Jahr in Holland am Angeln, bisher in 3 verschiedenen Vereinen angemeldet gewesen. 
Beim ersten Verein (VIOS Enschede) kam zum Ende des Jahres nichts.
Beim zweiten Verein (HSV de Karper Winterswijk) bekam ich ca. im November eine Rechnung für den neuen Vispas mit 2 Zahlungsangaben:

1. Zahlung bis zum xx., damit der neue Vispas bis Anfang des Jahres da ist
2. Zahlung bis zum xx (Termin schon 1-2 Monate im neuen Jahr), um eine weitere Mitgliedschaft im Verein zu bezahlen


Ich musste mich aber nicht in dem Verein abmelden, sondern konnte einfach die Frist verstreichen lassen und fertig!


----------



## Wassermaxxe (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Verlängerung Vispas für 2010*

Na bisher klingen beide Varianten ganz nett (= unverfänglich für mich). Wünschte nur mein Niederländisch wäre etwas weniger lückenhaft- besser gesagt mehr als eine Komplettlücke |supergri).

Jedenfalls fand ich das Timing der gesamten Aktion schon echt gelungen.

Danke schon einmal für eure Antworten.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Verlängerung Vispas für 2010*



Wassermaxxe schrieb:


> Na bisher klingen beide Varianten ganz nett (= unverfänglich für mich). Wünschte nur mein Niederländisch wäre etwas weniger lückenhaft- besser gesagt mehr als eine Komplettlücke |supergri).
> 
> Jedenfalls fand ich das Timing der gesamten Aktion schon echt gelungen.
> 
> Danke schon einmal für eure Antworten.




Also mein Brief bzw. die "Reservierung" für´s nächste Jahr kam in allerbesten deutsch - also alles problemlos (sogar mit deutscher Bankverbindung!).

Liegt aber eher daran, dass sich der Angelverein geschätzte 10 km hinter der Grenze befindet.


----------



## Wassermaxxe (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Verlängerung Vispas für 2010*

@ HAPE-Coesfeld: 

Welcher Verein ist denn da so "nachbarschaftlich"?

Wäre ja vielleicht eine Alternative.

Und zu welchem Verband gehört der??? Limburg wäre für mich ganz günstig.

Lb. Gruß


----------



## HAPE-1909 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Verlängerung Vispas für 2010*



Wassermaxxe schrieb:


> @ HAPE-Coesfeld:
> 
> Welcher Verein ist denn da so "nachbarschaftlich"?
> 
> ...




Hi,

es war der "HSV de karper" zu Winterswijk.
Meine, es war Federartion Oost Nederland - kann´s dir aber jetzt nicht mehr genau sagen, weil ich dieses Jahr nicht mehr drin bin, sondern in Gorssel angemeldet bin (bei Zutphen an der Ijssel).


----------



## Udo561 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Verlängerung Vispas für 2010*

Hi,
ich finde diese Handhabe nicht schlecht .
Mein Verein schickt mir auch zum Jahresende die Unterlagen zu , ich überweise und erhalte ca. 2-3 Wochen später die " Scheckkarte " 
So hat man dan pünktlich zum Jahresanfang die Berechtigung .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Verlängerung Vispas für 2010*

Hi,
ich habe heute den neuen Überweisungsträger von meinem Angelverein ( Het Alvertje Oostrum ) bekommen , mich kostet der Vispas für das Jahr 2010 inkl. Porto 51 Euro.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Wassermaxxe (20. November 2009)

*AW: Verlängerung Vispas für 2010*

Hi!!!

@ Udo561: Danke für die Info!!!

Ich habe bisher nichts aus den NL gehört....#c

Warte also weiter mit Spannung.


----------



## Wassermaxxe (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Verlängerung Vispas für 2010*

Und ab gehts in die nächste Runde:

Habe heute Post aus NL bekommen. 


Ablauf genau wie von HAPE-Coesfeld beschrieben... #r

Zahlung jetzt, damit der Vispas 2010 zum Jahreswechsel vorliegt,
Zahlung bis Ende Januar, damit die Vereinsmitgliedschaft erhalten bleibt.
Hoffe das mit dem Fristverstreichen funktioniert bei mir auch!



HAPE-Coesfeld schrieb:


> Das ist bei jedem Verein anders!
> 
> Bin jetzt im dritten Jahr in Holland am Angeln, bisher in 3 verschiedenen Vereinen angemeldet gewesen.
> Beim ersten Verein (VIOS Enschede) kam zum Ende des Jahres nichts.
> ...


----------



## Udo561 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Verlängerung Vispas für 2010*

Hi,
mein neuer VisPass 2010 ist heute mit der Post eingetroffen.
Am 19.11 hatte ich überwiesen , knappe 3 Wochen , da kann man nicht meckern.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Roli (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Verlängerung Vispas für 2010*

Hallo Leute!
Hier eine ganz andere Variante.Ich habe die Nachtangelerlaubnis und habe vor ca.6 Wochen bescheid bekommen ihn für 2010 zu bezahlen.Ich hatte 2 Möglichkeiten:
1.        10 €  normal
2.        38 € drei Angeln 24 Stunden lang

da weiß ich garnicht so recht was ich davon halten soll.
Vieleicht hat ja noch jemand so etwas erhalten.
Gruß Roli


----------



## Wassermaxxe (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Verlängerung Vispas für 2010*

@Roli:

Sorry, keine Ahnung - hatte mit der Nachtangelerlaubnis nix zu tun. #c#c#c

Hoffe, irgendjemand ist da schlauer.


----------



## Roli (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verlängerung Vispas für 2010*

Erstmal Danke für die Antwort.
Jetzt kann ich meine Frage selbst beantworten,weil ich die Nachtangelerlaubniss zugeschickt bekommen habe.
Das ging voll deneben,weil die Übersetzung ganz schlecht war.Die hatten geschrieben für 38€ 24 Stunden angeln.Das stimmt so leider nicht.In den mir jetzt zugeschickten Papieren steht das ich nur 3 mal 24 Stunden ununterbrochen an einer Stelle mit 3 Ruten angeln darf und mir trotzdem noch den Vispas
holen muß.Voll verarscht haben die mich.Das wird dieses Jahr ein teures Angeln in Holland für mich.
Aber man lernt nie aus.
Trotzdem hoffe ich auch dieses Jahr wieder meinen ersten Meterhecht zu fangen.
Bis dann, roli


----------



## theundertaker (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verlängerung Vispas für 2010*

Ja....n Meterhecht ist schon n nettes Ziel...fürn neuen PB brauch ich aber nur 69 cm XD


----------



## Udo561 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verlängerung Vispas für 2010*

Hi,
jaaaaa , wer wünscht sich das nicht , ich habe schon underte hechte gefangen , aber noch nie einen Ü 1 Meter Hecht , aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verlängerung Vispas für 2010*

Ich drück dir mal die Daumen ;-)


----------



## dc1981 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verlängerung Vispas für 2010*

hallo zusammen. Hab meine papiere abgeholt. Hab aber nur die  lijst van viswateren und die maasseen genehmigung bekommen. Ist das richtig oder habt ihr noch welche. Ich mein von 2009 hab ich noch ne liste für die maas und kanäle. Welche ja jetzt nicht dabei ist. Grüße dc1981


----------



## Udo561 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verlängerung Vispas für 2010*

Hi,
normal sollte für 2010 eine neue Liste der zu befischenden Gewässer dabei gewesen sein , die hast du ja bekommen .
Somit sollte alles komplett sein wenn du auch die beiden kleinen Scheckkarten bekommen hast.
Gruß Udo


----------



## dc1981 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verlängerung Vispas für 2010*

hab grad die Liste von 07-09 in der hand. Die heißt  "liste von angelgewässern limburg" dort stehen die sachen drin mit den ganzen kanälen, abstände zu kraftwerken etc. Und die hab ich noch nicht. Oder gibt es die nicht mehr?  Grüße dc


----------

